# Solar panels, where from please?



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

Just been reading on another thread that solar panels are cheap in Spain. I have not noticed this, can anyone recommend a supplier, anywhere near the coast will do as we will be all along at one time or another. Thanks Alan.


----------



## C7KEN (May 27, 2005)

I imported mine from Germany from Kroekraft. Good prices and typican German efficiency. You will find them on ebay if you search


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

Thanks Ken, I will have a look, Alan.


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*Panels*

So_Hola!

Ebay Spain

Ebay.de

I cannot get the ebay.de Germany to fit so emailed you a link!


----------



## trek (May 1, 2005)

I recently bought a thin walk on semi flexible 70watt panel from a factory in Cardiff

paid about £340 inc VAT

http://www.pvsystems.com/flexi-panels/
http://www.pvsystems.com/images/general/flexi-70.pdf

check out their prices for other panels in the attachment


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

Thanks Trek, we are in Spain and I have read that solar panels are cheaper here so I was trying to find out where people had been getting them. I will keep your link and if I do not get sorted out here I can try your source next time we are in the UK, Alan.


----------



## trek (May 1, 2005)

I noticed some very good offers on this site once ?

http://www.teknosolar.com/

Paseo Rajolar, 4 local 4
46100 Burjassot (VALENCIA)

TELÉFONOS: 902 011 091 / 962 060 121
FAX: 901 707 375
EMAIL: [email protected]


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

Thanks Trek, that is very useful, I will be in Valencia in a few weeks time, Regards, Alan.


----------

